# Shimano Stradic/sustain spool



## limit chaser (Sep 28, 2009)

Anybody know if a Sustain spool will fit on a stradic reel (all latest models)..thanks in advance.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

The best way to find out is probably to try it. It will take you about 5 minutes to swap spools. If it fits on the shaft, try pulling out some drag , and it should be pretty clear.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

limit chaser said:


> Anybody know if a Sustain spool will fit on a stradic reel (all latest models)..thanks in advance.



Mine do.


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

does the same go for a ci4 stradic? or if a regular stradic spool fits the ci4?


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

dannym said:


> does the same go for a ci4 stradic? or if a regular stradic spool fits the ci4?



IMO you should boycott any reel over $100 that doesn't come with a spare spool, especially if spare spools aren't available at the point of purchase.

I have no idea if a regular Stradic spool will fit on a ci4, it probably will.
I don't have a ci4 to test it though.


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

-Axiom- said:


> IMO you should boycott any reel over $100 that doesn't come with a spare spool, especially if spare spools aren't available at the point of purchase.
> 
> I have no idea if a regular Stradic spool will fit on a ci4, it probably will.
> I don't have a ci4 to test it though.


 if it wasnt a gift i wouldnt wouldnt own one...i have zero complaints other than that simple fact...


----------

